# Happy Birthday Juliav



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

arty: I hope you have a great day and year!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia! Hope your 3 furkids and the rest of the family will celebrate you well!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Julia!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia! 

Hope you had a great day!:drum:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Julia!! * _Hope it was fun, it was certainly a beautiful day here in the Bay Area!_


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday and Hope you get plenty of hav and poodle kisses


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Belated Bday!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JULIA !!!* :whoo:

* Hope Bugsy and your Standards spoil you on your special day. *


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday, Julia!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HAV a happy one.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys.* I am having a great day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Julia!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

:wave: Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Julia.


----------

